# Tarjeta Sanitaria Europea (TSE



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Which is the Spanish equivalent of U.K. EHIC, post Brexit, are these still valid for U.K. citizens already in possession of one. Obviously not going anywhere at the moment but we were discussing our delayed ruby wedding anniversary trip through Spain to France and it occurred to me that I did not know if this card would still be valid


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Megsmum said:


> Which is the Spanish equivalent of U.K. EHIC, post Brexit, are these still valid for U.K. citizens already in possession of one. Obviously not going anywhere at the moment but we were discussing our delayed ruby wedding anniversary trip through Spain to France and it occurred to me as to whether or not this card would be valid


As far as I know, it depends on your age. If you are of State pension age already then your EHIC will be vaild.

If you are not of state pension age, then no, they will not be valid. No use whatsoever.

You mention ruby wedding , which is 40 years, so I don´t know how old you are.....


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Megsmum said:


> Which is the Spanish equivalent of U.K. EHIC, post Brexit, are these still valid for U.K. citizens already in possession of one. Obviously not going anywhere at the moment but we were discussing our delayed ruby wedding anniversary trip through Spain to France and it occurred to me that I did not know if this card would still be valid


Ah....now I´m not sure.....My answer above applies for the British EHIC.

If you have a Spanish EHIC then I´m not sure......sorry


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Catalunya22 said:


> Ah....now I´m not sure.....My answer above applies for the British EHIC.
> 
> If you have a Spanish EHIC then I´m not sure......sorry


That’s okay. Yes it’s a spanish one...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Megsmum said:


> Which is the Spanish equivalent of U.K. EHIC, post Brexit, are these still valid for U.K. citizens already in possession of one. Obviously not going anywhere at the moment but we were discussing our delayed ruby wedding anniversary trip through Spain to France and it occurred to me that I did not know if this card would still be valid


The TSE is issued to any resident covered the Spanish social security system and has nothing to do with nationality, so not affected by Brexit.

(NB: UK pensioners will still be able to use their British EHICs after Brexit so don't have to apply for a TSE.)


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Alcalaina said:


> The TSE is issued to any resident covered the Spanish social security system and has nothing to do with nationality, so not affected by Brexit.
> 
> (NB: UK pensioners will still be able to use their British EHICs after Brexit so don't have to apply for a TSE.)


I would only add that if you are eligible for a TSE then get one.
Even though the British EHIC will still be valid for pensioners it might cause confusion if you ever had to use it in say France or Italy after Brexit.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

I think most countries will try and make life as difficult as possible for us after Brexit....just to spite us.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> The TSE is issued to any resident covered the Spanish social security system and has nothing to do with nationality, so not affected by Brexit.
> 
> (NB: UK pensioners will still be able to use their British EHICs after Brexit so don't have to apply for a TSE.)


Thanks Alcalaina. That’s good to know


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Catalunya22 said:


> I would only add that if you are eligible for a TSE then get one.
> Even though the British EHIC will still be valid for pensioners it might cause confusion if you ever had to use it in say France or Italy after Brexit.


Where else would British pensioners resident in Spain use an EHIC card if not in another European member state? They are not valid for use in Spain, our country of residence, nor in the UK.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> Where else would British pensioners resident in Spain use an EHIC card if not in another European member state? They are not valid for use in Spain, our country of residence, nor in the UK.


I used mine in the UK A couple of years ago to register with a doctor while on a temporary visit. Is that going to change?


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> I used mine in the UK A couple of years ago to register with a doctor while on a temporary visit. Is that going to change?


As did I, but that might change post Brexit as U.K. not an RU member state?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> I used mine in the UK A couple of years ago to register with a doctor while on a temporary visit. Is that going to change?


It's having an S1 form which entitles a UK state pensioner resident in an EU member state to NHS treatment, not an EHIC card. That won't change because it was always that way.

Look on the back of your EHIC card. On mine, amongst other things, it says:-

"The EHIC is not valid for private treatment and is not proof of entitlement to NHS services in the UK"


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> It's having an S1 form which entitles a UK state pensioner resident in an EU member state to NHS treatment, not an EHIC card. That won't change because it was always that way.
> 
> Look on the back of your EHIC card. On mine, amongst other things, it says:-
> 
> "The EHIC is not valid for private treatment and is not proof of entitlement to NHS services in the UK"


Are we talking about the U.K. or the Spanish card. I used my Spanish TSE to register both with a local GP and in accident and emergency this year. 


I’m specifically talking about the Spanish equivalent p, which I have which has nothing to do with pensioners etc


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Lynn R said:


> Where else would British pensioners resident in Spain use an EHIC card if not in another European member state? They are not valid for use in Spain, our country of residence, nor in the UK.


What I meant was even though the EHIC will still be valid for pensioners when visiting another EU country, not everyone will be aware of it. You could get refused at a Doctors or Hospital even though you shouldn´t I just made the point that if you are eligible for a TSE it would make life easier that´s all


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

So why is the British Embassy in Madrid saying that EHIC cards for pensioners will still be valid.
And yes, I am aware of the existence of Form S1


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Megsmum said:


> Are we talking about the U.K. or the Spanish card. I used my Spanish TSE to register both with a local GP and in accident and emergency this year.
> 
> 
> I’m specifically talking about the Spanish equivalent p, which I have which has nothing to do with pensioners etc


I'm talking about the UK-issued one. I would not call the Spanish-issued one an EHIC card because as you say, it's the TSE. Absolutely right that you used your TSE to access NHS treatment in the UK, just as people holding UK-issued EHICs would use them to access state health treatment in other EU member states.

But I, and I would imagine Alcalaina, do not have TSEs. I have a UK-issued EHIC as the dependant of a UK state pensioner, and that does not entitle me to NHS treatment when I visit the UK. It is the fact that I have an S1 form which does that. I rang Newcastle earlier this year to request a copy of my S1 because I couldn't find the original, and the person I spoke to agreed that I should take the copy with me when I visit the UK because it is that which constitutes proof that I am entitled to NHS treatment whilst there.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Catalunya22 said:


> What I meant was even though the EHIC will still be valid for pensioners when visiting another EU country, not everyone will be aware of it. You could get refused at a Doctors or Hospital even though you shouldn´t I just made the point that if you are eligible for a TSE it would make life easier that´s all


Pensioners would be unlikely to be eligible for a TSE as they'd have to be either paying Spanish social security contributions or receiving a Spanish state pension.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Catalunya22 said:


> So why is the British Embassy in Madrid saying that EHIC cards for pensioners will still be valid.
> And yes, I am aware of the existence of Form S1


They specifically refer to the UK issued EHIC linked to the S1. 

UK based pensioners won't be able to use one, any more than anyone else with an EHIC..


Hey - did I just discover a Brexit Bonus?!


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> I'm talking about the UK-issued one. I would not call the Spanish-issued one an EHIC card because as you say, it's the TSE. Absolutely right that you used your TSE to access NHS treatment in the UK, just as people holding UK-issued EHICs would use them to access state health treatment in other EU member states.
> 
> But I, and I would imagine Alcalaina, do not have TSEs. I have a UK-issued EHIC as the dependant of a UK state pensioner, and that does not entitle me to NHS treatment when I visit the UK. It is the fact that I have an S1 form which does that. I rang Newcastle earlier this year to request a copy of my S1 because I couldn't find the original, and the person I spoke to agreed that I should take the copy with me when I visit the UK because it is that which constitutes proof that I am entitled to NHS treatment whilst there.


Okay thank you. So, I can continue to use in European states post Brexit but obviously not the U.K., which was my original question. 

Because of this blood clot that I’ve been diagnosed with, travel insurance is , I think, going to be high for a while. Also, we often “pop” to Portugal to go shopping, so it’s good to know in the event of an issue we would be covered there as well


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Catalunya22 said:


> Even though the British EHIC will still be valid for pensioners it might cause confusion if you ever had to use it in say France or Italy after Brexit.


Current and future recipients of an S1 can apply for an EHIC-E which is for that situation, a bit like the TIE stating that holders are beneficiaries of the Withdrawal Agreement which endows certain rights.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> It's having an S1 form which entitles a UK state pensioner resident in an EU member state to NHS treatment, not an EHIC card. That won't change because it was always that way.
> 
> Look on the back of your EHIC card. On mine, amongst other things, it says:-
> 
> "The EHIC is not valid for private treatment and is not proof of entitlement to NHS services in the UK"


So if you are a pensioner visiting the UK and need emergency treatment, what would you need to prove you are eligible, if not an EHIC? One would hope they could just look up your NI number but that certainly wasn’t an option in the out-of-town surgery I went to! I had to present the card.

(Sorry Megsmum I know we are supposed to be talking about the TSE but I’m curious about this.)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> So if you are a pensioner visiting the UK and need emergency treatment, what would you need to prove you are eligible, if not an EHIC? One would hope they could just look up your NI number but that certainly wasn’t an option in the out-of-town surgery I went to! I had to present the card.
> 
> (Sorry Megsmum I know we are supposed to be talking about the TSE but I’m curious about this.)


There's a phone number they can call to check. You're supposed to carry a copy of your S1


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Just turn up at A&E....no questions asked.
That´s why it´s known as the International Health Service.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

xabiaxica said:


> There's a phone number they can call to check. You're supposed to carry a copy of your S1


Correct me if I'm wrong but are you only eligible for an S1 as from the day your eligible to receive your
UK State Pension or can people be eligible for the S1 before retirement ( for example during periods of unemployment,
or upon becoming disabled or some other form of disability that precludes you from returning to your normal occupation )

Or bearing in mind that the normal UKSP retirement date has been rising in recent years ( depending on your DOB )
is S1 entitlement fixed to anyone who's aged 65 or over ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Williams2 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but are you only eligible for an S1 as from the day your eligible to receive your
> UK State Pension or can people be eligible for the S1 before retirement ( for example during periods of unemployment,
> or upon becoming disabled or some other form of disability that precludes you from returning to your normal occupation )
> 
> ...


There are some other transportable benefits which qualify you for the S1.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiaxica said:


> There's a phone number they can call to check. You're supposed to carry a copy of your S1


I didn't know that - thanks Xabia and Lynn.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

xabiaxica said:


> There's a phone number they can call to check. You're supposed to carry a copy of your S1


Yes I called NHS Overseas Healthcare Services on +44 (0)191 218 1999 and
the bottom line is for those visiting friends & family in the UK from the 1st January 2021
until the day the same British Expat or Immigrant reaches their normal
UK State Retirement age and therefore become eligible for the S1 Health care
provision for Spain and vice versa for their visits or long or temporary stays
in the UK.

They will no longer be entiltled to the healthcare cover they enjoyed under the
Tarjeta Sanitaria Europea ( TSE ) while visiting the UK UNLESS some such agreement is
reached in the final round of talks between the UK and the EU ( therefore from what
the lady on the phone was telling me ) is not covered in the WA at the moment.

As I said - that's what the lady on the phone told me, unless someone cares
to otherwise prove it wrong.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Williams2 said:


> Yes I called NHS Overseas Healthcare Services on +44 (0)191 218 1999 and
> the bottom line is for those visiting friends & family in the UK from the 1st January 2021
> until the day the same British Expat or Immigrant reaches their normal
> UK State Retirement age and therefore become eligible for the S1 Health care
> ...


Yes we knew all that. 

That wasn't the phone number to which I was referring. I was talking about one that the hospitals & GP surgeries can phone to check if an individual is entitled to full healthcare in the UK as a beneficiary of the S1, should they have no documentation with them.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

xabiaxica said:


> Yes we knew all that.
> 
> That wasn't the phone number to which I was referring. I was talking about one that the hospitals & GP surgeries can phone to check if an individual is entitled to full healthcare in the UK as a *beneficiary of the S1*, should they have no documentation with them.


Just for the benefit of future viewers on this point - to apply & benefit from the S1 you must eligible & entitled
to receive your UK State Pension in most cases.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Williams2 said:


> Just for the benefit of future viewers on this point - to apply & benefit from the S1 you must eligible & entitled
> to receive your UK State Pension in most cases.


Yes most - but not all, as stated.

You must be in receipt of a UK state benefit which carries the S1 as part of it. 


When my husband died I was entitled to an S1 as part of the 'widow's' benefit I recieved. 

Since I was working here I didn't apply for it, although I was sent the forms & they chased me up for not completing them, until I explained my situation.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Williams2 said:


> Just for the benefit of future viewers on this point - to apply & benefit from the S1 you must eligible & entitled
> to receive your UK State Pension in most cases.


I have one as the dependant of someone who is a UK state pensioner (until I become eligible to received my own State Pension). So do a lot of other people.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> I have one as the dependant of someone who is a UK state pensioner (until I become eligible to received my own State Pension). So do a lot of other people.


I did say 'in most cases' by which I mean independent of others or other factors ( in the small print ) and
thats what I will always mean when I say 'in most cases' in this and all my posts !!

That is from the basic entitlement as a single pensioner with no dependents. Comprende ??


----------

